
Things You Should Know About Shaders (For 3D Graphics) - sakunthala
http://www.renderingwithstyle.com/post/74997233849/ten-things-you-should-know-about-shaders
======
johnbm
What they call "image based lighting" (rendering depth/normals into a separate
image) is actually called deferred lighting / rendering.

Image based lighting is when you use environment maps (like a cube map) for
lighting rather than individually defined lights. Typically you precompute
blurred versions of the environment map so you can sample it directly at
various apertures.

